# Should Ceiling lights be on separate circuit?



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

It is not required to have separate circuits, and in this case may be easier for you to put each room on it's own circuit.
Depending on your location and code cycle you are on, the bedroom circuits need to be afci protected.


----------



## handyoldgal (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Given the choice, I generally don't have receptacles and lights on the same circuit, especially in the same room. The reason being; if you overload the receptacles, and the breaker trips, the lights will go out too. 

If you did each room on its own circuit, there'd likely be enough light from adjacent rooms to see well enough for a safe exit. This plan would be OK, but not my preference.

Rob


----------



## handyoldgal (Mar 16, 2009)

Bob,

...Yours is an absolutely excellent point. I think of places we have lived where that would have been a major improvement.

...Since we are still in the planning stage, we will take that into consideration. We hope to finish our very roomy attic in the future and could easily run a separate circuit for the ceilings lights of our 6 downstairs rooms, while the attic floor joists are open. (Does that make sense?)

... But as to your second point, this is our long awaited 'much smaller home' and every room is relatively small and open to the others. Each room definitely illuminates the next.

...Thank you so much for your input. I am going to love this site. With this 'fixer upper' we will need it. New discoveries every day.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

micromind said:


> Given the choice, I generally don't have receptacles and lights on the same circuit, especially in the same room. The reason being; if you overload the receptacles, and the breaker trips, the lights will go out too.
> 
> If you did each room on its own circuit, there'd likely be enough light from adjacent rooms to see well enough for a safe exit. This plan would be OK, but not my preference.
> 
> Rob


My preference also is to have lights on a seperate circuit
We have ceiling fans in almost every room
With CFL's I have 2 lighting circuits for the house
Some additional lights are still linked into old outlet circuits


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I would put the lights on their own circuit IF you have good space. In any new install or rewire, I would recommend it. 

Could even make the option to operate some lighting with a generator and transfer switch, but lets not make this complex.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

My preference is lighting for 1 or 2 rooms on their own 15a / 14gauge wired circuit; outlets seperate on 20a/12g circuits for the reasons mentioned-- if the receptacle outlet is overloaded, the breaker that pops won't leave you in the dark! Back in the day, panels had 4-6 fuses covering the whole house! Now many have 30-42 breakers for a house. Much more control available.


----------



## handyoldgal (Mar 16, 2009)

:confused1:I *was* thinking in terms of running all the ceiling lights in one line. 

Like this: (main panel)--------0---------0---------0--------0------0------0

Should I have each room's light on a separate run all the way to the main panel in the basement? OR each one to a junction box , then to the main panel? 

Or would it be better to put a sub-panel up there, in anticipation of the future remodel? OR my original thought but to a sub-panel?

I was also thinking of variable speed/reversible fans in a couple of rooms, as the ceilings are 9'4".

You guys are being very helpful. I start with what is (to me) a simple question, and you all do what you should and speak of the things I hadn't thought of. So much better to discover and work out these things in the planning stage, than to find these issues when I'm in the middle of the project. Been there more than I like to admit, and probably will again, I'm sure. Took me many years to admit that I can (and always do) learn from others experiences. Thank you!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

I just wire, try not to think to much. :whistling2:


----------



## handyoldgal (Mar 16, 2009)

I just thought about the darn switches. Guess I need to get my wiring books out and give this more thought, huh? Good thing I'm not in a BIG hurry!


----------



## handyoldgal (Mar 16, 2009)

Chris 75,
Yeah me too, usually. But that's what always gets me in trouble!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Mar 9, 2009)

handyoldgal said:


> :confused1:I *was* thinking in terms of running all the ceiling lights in one line.
> 
> Like this: (main panel)--------0---------0---------0--------0------0------0
> 
> ...


i know you are looking to save money, and i dont blame you...but if you have to ask this question, maybe you should call an electrician


----------



## handyoldgal (Mar 16, 2009)

:laughing:Gee, that was plan B! 
Yeah, money is a consideration, but not everything.

I just thought I'd try to work out what I want, or need, first. Am really in the first stages here. Then if I don't think I can do it, I won't! Or at least I won't do it alone. I'm a true believer in getting it inspected before connecting. 

My skills are more in the line of design. 

I'm fairly new at the electrical stuff, although I did refit & rewire the bathroom and had my plan approved and then inspected before having an electrician hook my wiring to the panel. He seemed to think I was capable enough. He knows I won’t go ahead with anything without him checking it and doing the final hook ups. I just don’t want to take up his time with my sometimes ‘random’ thinking on the subject. 

I’m sorry if you think I shouldn’t be doing anything like this if I need to bounce some ideas off someone else, or ask questions. I kind of thought that was the point of the site. It would be dangerous for me to think that I know it all, wouldn’t it? I didn’t think it was good to wait until I screw up and then write to find out how to fix it. Trying to be responsible here. :wink::yes:


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

handyoldgal said:


> :laughing:Gee, that was plan B!
> Yeah, money is a consideration, but not everything.
> 
> I just thought I'd try to work out what I want, or need, first. Am really in the first stages here. Then if I don't think I can do it, I won't! Or at least I won't do it alone. I'm a true believer in getting it inspected before connecting.
> ...


Hey, you get it inspected. Thats a very crucial step. If you have done wiring and passed, you are capable of electrical work.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Going from the panel to the closest ceiling box, then to the next ceiling box, then the next, and so on will work just fine. You'll need a wire from the ceiling box in each room to the light switch. We call this a 'switch drop'. 

I almost always use #14 wire for lights, (15 amp breaker), and #12 for receptacles (20 amp breaker). 

If there's even the slightest hint that a room might someday have a ceiling fan, I'll use a 14/3 from the ceiling box to the switch. 14/2 can be used from the panel to the ceiling boxes. The reason for the 14/3 is because it's pretty easy to bust out the original single gang light switch box, and install a cut-in two gang. One switch for the lights, the other for the fan. This way, both switch legs are already installed. 

If you power the ceiling boxes, and use switch drops, it's required by code to use the white wire for the hot from the ceiling box down to the switch. This is one of the very few times white can be used for a hot. The reason is because up in the ceiling box, you'll have the whites that comprise the neutral, and a black for the switched hot. Otherwise, you'd have all whites. Which one is hot? Once you actually do one to completion, it'll be obvious.

Rob


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> i know you are looking to save money, and i dont blame you...but if you have to ask this question, maybe you should call an electrician


This attitude is not productive.

We all say things like this from time to time when someone is obviously out of their league, but you have said things like this in several threads now, to people who were asking legitimate questions.

This is the DIY Chatroom. *DIY* see... it says DIY right there. If you want to chat with electricians, head over to mikeholt.com.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Mar 9, 2009)

rgsgww said:


> Hey, you get it inspected. Thats a very crucial step. If you have done wiring and passed, you are capable of electrical work.


no, not really....this means NOTHING! you pay em 20 bucks and you are good


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Mar 9, 2009)

Gigs said:


> This attitude is not productive.
> 
> We all say things like this from time to time when someone is obviously out of their league, but you have said things like this in several threads now, to people who were asking legitimate questions.
> 
> This is the DIY Chatroom. *DIY* see... it says DIY right there. If you want to chat with electricians, head over to mikeholt.com.


gigs, this person IS out of their league..if you can't see this you are blind...i'm not tying to be rude...they will sav ethemselves money in the long run if they call an electrician... but hey if a diyer wants to start changing services and rewiring entire houses---hey go ahead diyers, this is what this site is for....IT WILL COST YOU MONEY IN THE LONG RUN DIYERS:thumbup:


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> Hey, you get it inspected. Thats a very crucial step. If you have done wiring and passed, you are capable of electrical work.



HAHAHAHAHAHA! That's the funniest thing I've read on this forum! :laughing:


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA! That's the funniest thing I've read on this forum! :laughing:



:laughing: Did I just say that?

I knew it did not sound right...I should have worded it "at _least _you have it checked, but it doesn't mean your capable of electrical work"


----------



## handyoldgal (Mar 16, 2009)

rgsgww said:


> :laughing: Did I just say that?
> 
> I knew it did not sound right...I should have worded it "at _least _you have it checked, but it doesn't mean your capable of electrical work"


*Hey rgsgww, 
*....Way to stick to your guns. You studying politics?

*NolaTigaBait*, 
...If you read what I wrote, I *HAVE* a professional in my corner! I've actually checked with the county to see if I am allowed to do my own work. I can run the wires, set the boxes etc. but they require that I have my work checked before I make any actual connections. I plan on doing as I did before, hiring my electrician to check my connections and then *he* will connect it to the panel. 

I'm not doing this JUST to save money. I have enough to hire someone, but if I can do the grunt work here and just hire my electrician for the connections, why shouldn't I? *He* seems to think I can handle it. So far, my plan is to do one room at a time, but I like to think ahead also.

BUT I am just planning right now! I am not setting to burn the house down! If I get in over my head, I know enough to ask for help! Some of us DIYers are quite capable. I'm sorry you are having a problem with that. You really shouldn't stress yourself so much. 

Oh, by the way, I'm not sure how *you* do business, but if an inspector even hinted for a bribe from *me*, he would be out on his rear, and probably not an inspector for long.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

handyoldgal said:


> *Hey rgsgww,
> *....Way to stick to your guns. You studying politics?
> 
> *NolaTigaBait*,
> ...


I'm not saying your not capable! Don't think that!

Sorry if I offended you


----------



## handyoldgal (Mar 16, 2009)

rgsgww said:


> I'm not saying your not capable! Don't think that!
> 
> Sorry if I offended you



:laughing:Good Heavens! I'm not that easily offended.
Sorry, I forgot to add an L.O.L. after my previous comment to *you*. *
I'*ve a tendency to be a bit sarcastic in my old age. I see you are very familiar with that concept yourself. :wink:

As for the rest of that post .... it was mostly to reassure another that I wasn't going to go about this willy nilly. NolaTigaBait's comments were just fine with me. I actually appreciate folks who speak their minds, as long as they can handle others doing the same. There just seemed to be a bit too much stress involved there. Not healthy!

I am capable enough to not be offended when told that I'm not capable.:wink: Lord knows, I appreciate *all* input from those who *do* know what they are doing.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> gigs, this person IS out of their league..if you can't see this you are blind...i'm not tying to be rude...they will sav ethemselves money in the long run if they call an electrician... but hey if a diyer wants to start changing services and rewiring entire houses---hey go ahead diyers, this is what this site is for....IT WILL COST YOU MONEY IN THE LONG RUN DIYERS:thumbup:


I've had ane electrician out that knew less then I did
The Inspection Dept also had to go check the code book & call me back about work that I intended to do when I qouted the section out of the code book

And everything always costs money in the long run or short run
or did you mean "IT WILL COST YOU {MORE} MONEY IN THE LONG RUN DIYERS" :laughing:

Yeah, I don't think so :no:
If you aren't interested in assisting then don't bother posting


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Mar 9, 2009)

> Oh, by the way, I'm not sure how *you* do business, but if an inspector even hinted for a bribe from *me*, he would be out on his rear, and probably not an inspector for long


pfffffffffffff...hahahahahahha...what po-dunk town do you live in????...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Mar 9, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I've had ane electrician out that knew less then I did
> The Inspection Dept also had to go check the code book & call me back about work that I intended to do when I qouted the section out of the code book
> 
> And everything always costs money in the long run or short run
> ...


i doubt this, but whatever makes you feel good....if you quoted some random code number, id probably have to check it too


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Mar 9, 2009)

> I'm not doing this JUST to save money. I have enough to hire someone, but if I can do the grunt work here and just hire my electrician for the connections, why shouldn't I? *He* seems to think I can handle it. So far, my plan is to do one room at a time, but I like to think ahead also


why?...if you are paying a pro to do the final connections and you aren't worried about money...then why?....you seem like you are older....i woudn't want you to break a hip....thats all....and you probably can handle it to some degree...but what about that little thing called *WORKMANSHIP...*you don't have this, this comes with experience


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> why?...if you are paying a pro to do the final connections and you aren't worried about money...then why?....you seem like you are older....i woudn't want you to break a hip....thats all....and you probably can handle it to some degree...but what about that little thing called *WORKMANSHIP...*you don't have this, this comes with experience


 
Is your sole purpose on this board to tear people apart??
Is that what makes you feel good?
Experienced electrician that was out had ZERO workmanship
So you are wrong


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Mar 9, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Is your sole purpose on this board to tear people apart??
> Is that what makes you feel good?
> Experienced electrician that was out had ZERO workmanship
> So you are wrong


you may be right...just because he shows up at the door with a license and tools doesn't mean he does good work...i'm not trying to tear someone down for doing their own work, i was a diyer at one time and youd probably laugh at the first ceiling fan i hung....i didn't mean to come off the wrong way, imo, she should leave it to the pros....


----------

